# R.I.P Laketa



## ikb114w (Jan 29, 2012)

My little gargoyle gecko passed away this morning after some intense stress and losing her tail  she was my favourite out of my little kids (I know it's bad to have favourites) but she was by far the cutest and friendliest! She will always be in my heart :'( I miss her soo much already!


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

Im Sorry for your loss, I'm sure she was well looked after


----------



## Heather2507 (Oct 22, 2012)

RIP Laketa <3


----------

